# Teich-Neuanlage - bester Zeitpunkt?



## holdy (13. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

ich bin Neueinsteiger und würde mich sehr über alles Hilfreiche zur Teich-Neuanlage freuen.
Wir sind seit diesem Frühjahr stolze Gartenbesitzer und möchten darin auch gerne einen Teich (Folie) anlegen, der aus Platzgründen nicht allzu groß werden sollte, so ca. 3,5 x 2,5 m  (ohne Fische). 
Da einige andere Arbeiten bisher Vorrang hatten, wäre es mir erst jetzt möglich den Teich zu bauen.   Ist der Zeitpunkt noch o.k. oder wäre es besser bis zum Frühjahr zu warten?   Ich möchte nicht allzuviel Technik einsetzen (vielleicht einen kleinen Wasserfall) - kann man einen Teich dieser Größe im Gleichgewicht halten?   Natürlich würde ich mich über alles Wissenswerte (Tipps, sowie Fehler die man unbedingt vermeiden sollte) freuen, sicher gibt es hier auch schon passende Fragen und Antworten. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir entsprechende Links nennen.
Vielen Dank schon mal !

Holdy


----------



## mitch (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teich-Neuanlage - bester Zeitpunkt?*

hallo Holdy,

erstmal 
:willkommen 
im weltbesten teichforum​
die einzige ungünstige zeit zum teich anlegen ist, wenn der boden gefroren ist .

setz einfach deine idee in die tat um, lies bitte aber auch mal dies: Basiswissen/Fachbeiträge, hilft ungemein 


die größe ist doch ok und sollte ohne probleme klappen. mein teich ist sogar ein wenig kleiner und ich hab sogar fischlis drin und alles im grünen bereich.

also fang an und mach ein paar bilder damit wir den baufortschritt sehen können


----------



## sternhausen (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teich-Neuanlage - bester Zeitpunkt?*

Hallo holdy

Rein theoretisch ist es möglich auch jetzt noch deinen Teich zu bauen.
Ich jedoch würde dir empfehlen, den Herbst/ Winter dazu zu nützen um dich reichlich zu informieren und dann im nächsten Frühjahr gut vorbereitet den Teichbau zu beginnen.
Ein guter Teich ist mehr als nur ein Loch zu graben und einen Folienlappen rein zu legen!
Grüße 
sternhausen


----------



## Manfred42 (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teich-Neuanlage - bester Zeitpunkt?*

Hallo Holdy,  
Ich schließe mich sternhausen an. Ausserdem ist im Frühjahr die Auswahl an Wasserpflanzen, die du ja unbedingt brauchst, am Größten. 
Eine tolle Seite find ich die hier, www.adahofman.nl, Die Frau hat sich auf Naturteich ohne Technik spezialisiert. Und sie hat sich viel Gedanken gemacht über die Biologie der Teiche.

Viel Erfolg

Schönen Sonntag

Manfred


----------



## holdy (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teich-Neuanlage - bester Zeitpunkt?*

Hallo,

danke schon mal für die ersten Antworten.

Pflanzen gäbe es noch ausreichend (bei mir um die Ecke ist ein guter Anbieter).
Mal schaun - falls es Wetter (momentan ist es eher winterlich) und Zeit zulassen, werde ich vielleicht doch noch angreifen.

Grüsse       Holdy


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teich-Neuanlage - bester Zeitpunkt?*

Hi Holdy,

es kommt darauf an wieviel du ausbuddeln willst. Wie groß soll er den werden ? - Wenns ein größerer Teich werden soll musst du schon etw as Zeit einplanen. Wärend der Buddelarbeiten bis zu dem Zeitpunkt wo die Folie reinkommt sollte möglichst nicht viel Regen fallen.

Wenn du PVC Folie verlegen willst, machen sich Temperaturen über 22 C besser, dann wird die Folie geschmeidiger. Bei der teureren EPDM Folie ist die Temp. nicht so wichtig.

Vorher solltest du dir auch überlegen was du für einen Filter verwenden willst.


----------



## tiefimteich (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Teich-Neuanlage - bester Zeitpunkt?*

Hallo Holdy,

sternhausen hat´s bestens gesagt. So viele Infos wie möglich sammeln, Pläne schmieden und dann im Frühjahr loslegen.

Sicher bekommst du jetzt noch Pflanzen, aber wachsen die auch noch an? In unserem Teich geht´s stark auf den Herbst zu, die ersten Pflanzen  bilden sich zurück und werden braun.

Ich selbst würde jetzt nichts mehr setzen oder neu anlegen.

Gruß Dirk
www.die-rucksackreisenden.de/teichseite.htm


----------

